# Tajima 211 error



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

The machine is TMFX V G1215

The main shaft motor is ok.,also the belt.
I made tests with belt very tight and belt lose.
I changed the encoder.
I installed again the machine software.

The machine stop around 110 deg and display 211 error

Thanks in advance


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

dgeorge said:


> The machine is TMFX V G1215
> 
> The main shaft motor is ok.,also the belt.
> I made tests with belt very tight and belt lose.
> ...


Have you checked or adjusted the encoder?


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

I changed the encoder.
I can set the encoder in any position,but all the time stop over ,and no green rectangle on the screen.
If I set the main shaft at 100 deg by hand ,green rectangle appear on the screen and I can change the colours,perform manual trimming.


----------

